# Creating a Ubuntu USB boot drive using OS X



## The Pontificator (Feb 6, 2009)

I have an Acer Aspire One and want to replace the OS on it (Linpus) with Ubuntu Jaunty Jackelope. The computer I'm using to create a USB boot drive is a Mac. I have already burned the .iso image to disc. 

I have already tried restarting my Mac with both USB and Disc in place and holding down the 'c' key (command for "boot off disc drive) but nothing's happening. 

Any ideas?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Have you changed your boot order in your BIOS to either boot off of CD or USB first before booting from hard drive?

-- Tom


----------



## The Pontificator (Feb 6, 2009)

No.

That's what holding down the 'c' key is for, isn't it? At least that's how it worked with making a USB recovery boot drive using the Aspire One's Linux recovery DVD.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

You need to modify the boot order in the BIOS in order to boot from the USB or Live CD prior to hard drive.

-- Tom


----------



## jzacsh (Apr 29, 2009)

the bios instructions lotuseclat79 is suggesting applies to non-macintosh machines. Since you're using a mac you'll have to hold down "alt/option" button (should be next to your cmd and ctrl buttons). Once you're mac is off, make sure you press down "option" before you hear the chime (if heard at all), then you should see a grey screen with "Macintosh HD" (or w/e you renamed your hard drive to), any partitions of your HD, along with any bootable media (eg. your ubuntu USB)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Option_key


----------

